# FR: N'hésite pas / Tu n'hésites pas - "s" à l'impératif singulier des verbes en "-er" ?



## hokuspp

N'hesite pas a me contacter si tu as besoin de plus d'aide

hi, should this be hesite or hesites?

merci d'avance


----------



## Franglais1969

Hi,

Please note there a verb conjugator on site, which should prove useful.

[…]


----------



## CDHMontpellier

In any case, this would be "n'hésites pas", but only if you really know the person; otherwise, of course, it would be n'hésitez pas".


----------



## Franglais1969

CDHMontpellier said:


> In any case, this would be "n'hésites pas", but only if you really know the person; otherwise, of course, it would be n'hésitez pas".



I disagree. As far as I am concerned, this is the imperative voice.  *N'hésite pas.*


----------



## tramtramno

1/ if you know the person well: "N'hésite pas."
2/ else "N'hésitez pas."

"N'hésites pas" is incorrect, but don't worry hokuspp, a lot of Frenchies would do the mistake.


----------



## CDHMontpellier

La règle est: l'impératif, 2ème personne du sing, sans -s lorsque affirmatif mais AVEC -s si négatif.  N'est-ce pas?????  Il est toutefois possible que je me trompe...


----------



## Franglais1969

CDHMontpellier said:


> La règle est: l'impératif, 2ème personne du sing, sans -s lorsque affirmatif mais AVEC -s si négatif.  N'est-ce pas?????  Il est toutefois possible que je me trompe...



I believe you are mistaken. I was never taught that rule. We say *touche pas*, for example.


----------



## CDHMontpellier

Alors, l'album de Celia Delver intitulé "N'hésites pas" ?  Elle devrait le changer!  En tout cas, tout le monde écrit "n'hésites pas" avec un -s.  Et on trouve partout "touches pas" ainsi que "touche pas".


----------



## tramtramno

CDHMontpellier said:


> La règle est: l'impératif, 2ème personne du sing, sans -s lorsque affirmatif mais AVEC -s si négatif. N'est-ce pas????? Il est toutefois possible que je me trompe...


 
Je pense que vous vous trompez...
Peut-être confondez-vous avec la règle qui veut qu'on ajoute un "-s" en cas de hiatus:
"Parle-lui si tu veux" mais "Parles-en si tu veux"


----------



## tramtramno

CDHMontpellier said:


> Alors, l'album de Celia Delver intitulé "N'hésites pas" ? Elle devrait le changer! En tout cas, tout le monde écrit "n'hésites pas" avec un -s. Et on trouve partout "touches pas" ainsi que "touche pas".


 
C'est une erreur, que beaucoup font, mais cela reste une erreur.
Je ne connais pas Célia Delver, mais j'ai trouvé son album en vente sur alapage.com: c'est bien "N'hésite pas"


----------



## Shang Qin Li

"*N'hésite pas......." without "s": Imperative ! 100% certain*
(N'hesite*s* pas...." is grammaticaly wrong)
...mais  "tu n'hésites pas...." with an "s"
[…]


----------



## CDHMontpellier

La version de la Fnac contient le -s!

http://musique.fnac.com/a1866709/Celia-Delver-N-hesites-pas-CD-album

De toute façon, je tiens à remercier tout le monde de m'avoir sortie de l'obscurité... maintenant je vais remuer ciel et terre pour retrouver ce soi-disant prof de français qui m'a induite en erreur il y a tant d'années!


----------



## pyan

The WR conjugator is not mistaken.

There are three forms of present imperative, and the one which has caused the problem is the second person singular (tu) form.  Usually the imperative verb ending is the same as the present.  There are exceptions*.  One exception is that the "s" is left off the verbs which have an "e" before the "s" in the second person singular present and for "aller".

There is an exception to this exception:  In front of "y" and "en" the "s" is needed at the end.

*Other irregular imperatives are avoir, savoir and vouloir.


----------



## calande

CDHMontpellier said:


> La version de la Fnac contient le -s! N'hésite pas - Celia Delver sur Fnac.com



C'est marrant...Sur la pochette de l'album, il y a la faute d'orthographe flagrante, par contre ailleurs sur la page du site, le titre a été corrigé


----------



## chris121

Je pense qu'il n'y a pas d'erreur sur l'album puisqu'il faut lire en entier : Celia Delver n'hesites pas (donc, au present)...


----------



## atcheque

Si c'est _[Elle] n'hésite pas_, c'est sans s.
Si il n'y a pas le _tu_, c'est l’impératif : sans s, toujours.


----------

